

Proofread Bot makes you write like a pro - giorgio79
http://proofreadbot.com/proofreading/132

======
SixSigma
Amusing that it misses the wont in :

Also, errors are something that Proofread Bot wont put up with.

~~~
giorgio79
Is the glass half empty or half full? :) It's a work in progress with easily
extensible rules
[http://proofreadbot.com/rules](http://proofreadbot.com/rules) Will put
something up for wont. :)

~~~
SixSigma
Don't get me wrong, it looks like a great tool and I shall try and use it
myself for my own studies, I just found that particular error amusing and
shows you can't just trust even your own bot.

~~~
giorgio79
Yep :) Grammar checking seems to be a never-ending story...

